# Melatonin With B6 and Theanine



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Our dog has low cobalimine levels, and we have to give hive injections of melatonin and vitamin B every month. I've never noticed that they calmed him down.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I took melatonn once bc I have such insomnia. What crazy bad dreams that stuff gave me- never again, lol.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

If you check older Threads from last summer, you should find this same discussion. There is a supplement/OTC relief for nervous dogs. I forget the name...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> If you check older Threads from last summer, you should find this same discussion.


I did search, nothing on the specific added ingredients mentioned in my question, specifically THEANINE. I don't want to give it to a dog if there is something extra in it and I've not heard of theanine before, and it does not pull up in the search threads.
I'm well aware of melatonin, and it does nothing for my guys, but I was hoping someone had some experience or advice on theanine.
So, anyone know about theanine?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I pulled out some old (circa 2001) holistic dog care books. Nothing is mentioned about theanine (l-theanine) being a sedative/relaxant, but instead the books warn of the side effect of restlessness and agitation because of the caffeine in the green tea it comes from. Imagine my surprise when I googled it and found many companies are now using it in calming formulas for its sedative effects. I'm confused by the mixed messages so I'll probably pass on using it for my noise/thunderweenie until I can consult with his acupuncturist. I'll post her thoughts next week. He definitely does not need to be caffeinated while he is in a thunderstorm/fireworks panic!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Haha, '_thunderweenie_'....love it. I have one too....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Surely you can find melatonin without theanine. Mine has B6 which my vet said was OK. melatonin DOES calm Gunner when many other things don't work. 
I doubt melatonin will be enough this weekend for Gunner. I will probably need to give him Ace, eve though I prefer to use it only as a last resort.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Surely you can find melatonin without theanine


Obviously I have used melatonin alone and it didn't work as noted in my original post. My question is asking specifically about the new ingredient theanine, being put in melatonin now because it comes from green tea which naturally has caffeine. It's also in a lot of other calming herbal remedies. It just seems to me the two don't fit well together since theanine comes from tea that may cause agitation in some. I'll find out today at the acupuncture visit.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So sorry I misspoke.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Please let us know what you find out. Straight melatonin works for Desi, but I would like to know if the ingredient you mention is harmful or counterproductive.


----------

